# Reikan FoCal 2.3 Released, Adds EOS 5D Mark IV Support



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 23, 2016)

```
Reikan FoCal 2.3 Released</p>
<p>Reikan has released FoCal 2.3, an update to its automated focus tuning software for Canon and Nikon dSLR cameras.</p>
<p>FoCal 2.3 brings support for Canon 5D Mark IV cameras as well as a host of general improvements to make calibration more reliable and faster.</p>
<p>Improvements include liveview startup takes much less time, shutter count information now available for older Canon cameras and general speed of calibration faster now with Canon cameras.</p>
<p><a href="http://www.reikan.co.uk/focalweb/index.php/2016/09/focal-2-3-adds-full-canon-5d-mark-iv-support-and-further-internal-improvements/">Read more on the Reikan Blog</a></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## msatter (Sep 23, 2016)

Good that the automatic focus tuning for Canon is back or do I read the first sentence incorrect?


----------



## FoCal Dave (Sep 23, 2016)

Hi msatter,

It's automatic / automated but the usual "user assisted" method to input AF microadjust value on the camera is required for all newer Canon cameras (the 80D was an exception!).

From the website:

What this means in reality is that FoCal provides it’s full automated calibration, determining which and how many AF Fine Tune points are needed for the calibration result. Other things, like setting mirror lockup and de-focusing between each shot, analysis of each image for sharpness / detail and graphs to determine the best AF calibration value work automatically. During the calibration process a number of AF Fine Tune changes need to be set on the camera and they have to be input by the user as directed by FoCal (so it’s “user assisted” in that sense).

Best,.
Dave


----------



## mikeojohnson (Sep 23, 2016)

Doesn't work yet with Mac OS Sierra. Confirmed with Reikan support.
Mike


----------



## sedwards (Sep 24, 2016)

I downloaded the latest version yesterday afternoon and it works great with my 5dIII. Set everything up , program says "set afma to -20" it takes a few shots with no more user input until it needs to change to the next afma setting then once again it de-focuses then refocuses and takes a series of shots and so on. The one problem i still have is trying to use manual mode. Using my 1DsIII ,I take all the shots manually adjusting the afma settings until I have shots through pretty much the whole range. When i input the files it shows them as all having the same afma setting. If I use an older version of the program (1.9.10) it works fine.


----------



## pknight (Sep 24, 2016)

Has anyone tried the TurboCal option, and compared it to the "automatic" process? TurboCal seems to use the focus confirmation, like Dot Tune, but it does everything automatically. No exposures are taken, like Dot Tune. I was wondering how well it works, but have not found much information about it.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 25, 2016)

All credit to FoCal being so quick. I wonder how long it will take DxO to update their software?


----------



## sedwards (Sep 26, 2016)

I sent an email to the good folks at Reikan and got my problem figured out. The files coming out of my camera are named 1ds3xxxxxx so i know which camera they are from. if the file name starts with a number , the program recognises that as the AFMA value. all my files were showing a value of +1. a simple renaming of the files solved the problem.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 26, 2016)

They really are very helpful at FoCal. I mistakenly removed the wrong serial number this afternoon and would have lost one of my quota but they restored it for me. Their software is very useful in general for understanding the characteristics of your lens.


----------



## emilio_n (Sep 28, 2016)

Hi to all!!
I am sure that some of my less are out of focus, so I found this software and looks will be very interesting to me and easier than make the micro adjustments manually.
But I have a question for sure guy that use the software can answer. I have 3 bodies (One 5D MII and 2 5D MIII) and my lens are mainly prime Canon L except the Canon 70-200 and the Tamrom 8-15. 
Wich version you recommend to me? Looks the Plus is more than enough and the PRO is quite expensive. Any advice to buy one or other? I know the Pro have more detailed reports, etc, but I don't want anything of this if no needed.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 28, 2016)

Hi Emilio. 
The pro version does a lot more diagnostic type functions than the other versions as well as doing longer focal length lenses. There was only one reason for me to buy the pro version, I wanted to calibrate a 500mm lens and the other versions wouldn't do a long lens. I don't remember what the cut off length is. 

Cheers, Graham. 



emilio_n said:


> Hi to all!!
> I am sure that some of my less are out of focus, so I found this software and looks will be very interesting to me and easier than make the micro adjustments manually.
> But I have a question for sure guy that use the software can answer. I have 3 bodies (One 5D MII and 2 5D MIII) and my lens are mainly prime Canon L except the Canon 70-200 and the Tamrom 8-15.
> Wich version you recommend to me? Looks the Plus is more than enough and the PRO is quite expensive. Any advice to buy one or other? I know the Pro have more detailed reports, etc, but I don't want anything of this if no needed.
> ...


----------



## heineg (Sep 28, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> I don't remember what the cut off length is.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> 
> ...



Cut off lenght is 400mm.


----------



## davidmurray (Sep 29, 2016)

It cost me NZ$130 to get the "Pro" version a few days ago. I found it really easy to install and get it working.

The Software was trivially easy to use for doing AFMA. I was very pleased with the outcome on the 4 lens/body combinations I've done so far.

Interestingly you can also get an idea of the auto-focus reliability, and which aperture is the sharpest and where diffraction limitation sets in.

Well worth the money!


----------

